
Hacker Monthly Breezed Past 2,000 Paid Subscribers - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/hacker-monthly-breezed-past-2000-paid-subscri
======
maxklein
So that would be a max of $15,363 monthly income or a minimum of $2,416.

Since he collected a year up-front, he has generated a max of $184,360 to a
minimum of $60,755.

~~~
bearwithclaws
A portion of the number comes from contributors, students* and AppSumo bundle.

*We've been offering students free digital subscription, but not yet publicly announcing it (still figuring out the best way to implement it).

~~~
quickpost
Could you verify the same way facebook used to, via active .edu email address
confirmation?

~~~
bearwithclaws
That would probably be the best way. The downside is that some people would
continue using .edu email address even after they long graduated (any solution
for that?).

~~~
rubyrescue
not perfect but filter for /alumni/

------
spoiledtechie
Im quite impressed. I never thought it would actually make it. Congrats guys!

I thought it would be just another side hack and be left to nothing, but
surprisingly, it worked.

Now all you need is to hit Barnes and Noble Magazine Shelfs to hit it big.
haha

------
rrhyne
It was difficult to find the main site from the posterous blog. Resorted to
editing the URL to hackermonthly.com

~~~
bearwithclaws
Ah, added.

------
mp3jeep01
I wonder how many of those new subscriptions came from the AppSumo deal that
they were a part of last month - I bet a significant number, which means they
aren't full paying customers, because of the reduced rates on the deal.

------
Tawheed
Amazon.com lets you self publish. You should look into getting it into the
Kindle store. I'd love to get it streamed into my iPad and read it on the
Kindle application.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Will look into it later. Currently, the best way to read it (both PDF and
EPUB) is directly drag them to iBook. Also you could try the MagCloud app.

------
smiler
What's the split of digital / dead tree edition?

~~~
ramit
Let's guess. I guess...92% digital, 8% print.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Way less than that (the print proportion), partly due to the high
international shipping fee ($10/issue). Most readers are just happy to get the
digital edition and print it out.

~~~
c4urself
i was wondering about that, UK is $2 whereas NL is $10, seems unfair for how
close they are compared to san francisco - new york

------
andre3k1
I suppose this would be an argument in favor of the print industry _not_ being
dead.

~~~
bearwithclaws
It's not. In fact, it probably it might be the next big thing, again, if done
right. To see another example other than HM, check out 8faces
(<http://8faces.com>). They sold out their first issue within hours, and
currently in the progress of selling out 2,500 copies of their second issue.

~~~
andre3k1
In essence, is the transition from print to electronic actually cyclical? As
in, will print journalism full transition online only to realize that people
still want print?

Why would anyone want print when they can get the same information online?
Another way of looking at it is, "Why would anyone hassle with reading news
online when they can get it delivered to them in print?"

There will always exist a market for physical content. I will always prefer to
read news off a newspaper than on a screen. Print may never be delivered in
"real time" but in the end, do I really need to read articles _as they are
written_?

The gradual transition to online nowadays comes as a result of print
journalism generally sucking. HN Monthly offers a print subscription to
_quality_ news, and that is why it is succeeding.

In sum, the argument has nothing to do with convenience or "real time". It's
all about content. No matter which delivery method you choose, deliver great
content and you will succeed.

------
keeptrying
This is a real example of crowdsourced publishing done right. Well done!

------
grok2
I don't understand this -- are the article authors compensated in any way or
only cc type articles chosen to be printed?

